
A list of all “Gift HN” posts. Would be nice to see this grow - jawns
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22gift%20hn%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story
======
minimaxir
The last Gift HN was 5 years ago. Nowadays, with current marketing strategies,
Gift HNs are guaranteed to be abused if endorsed.

